# Need Sponsorship ASAP



## aderynlavinia2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Please can anyone give us advice?

My partner and I are living in Australia on ETA visas which expire in just under 3 months. We really want to stay on in australia and work but immigration have told us we need to apply for a working holiday visa while we are out of the country. We don't have the funds to exit the country, apply and then return to look for jobs. We have just graduated from university in the UK and both have good CVs. Immigration suggested that we should look for sponsorship with a company. Can anyone suggest how we should start looking or any companies that are pro-sponsorship? We are staying in Mosman, NSW. Please this is very urgent as we need to start work asap.

Many thanks.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

aderynlavinia2 said:


> Please can anyone give us advice?
> 
> My partner and I are living in Australia on ETA visas which expire in just under 3 months. We really want to stay on in australia and work but immigration have told us we need to apply for a working holiday visa while we are out of the country. We don't have the funds to exit the country, apply and then return to look for jobs. We have just graduated from university in the UK and both have good CVs. Immigration suggested that we should look for sponsorship with a company. Can anyone suggest how we should start looking or any companies that are pro-sponsorship? We are staying in Mosman, NSW. Please this is very urgent as we need to start work asap.
> 
> Many thanks.


hello hopes this help's,

Migrating to Australia: Sponsorship
if you do decided to get the one year holiday visa try getting a cheap flight to some were close it is very quick i think 48 hours to get that visa. 

good luck


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

We have been in Sydney three and a half years, had two kids here and now my husband has been made redundant. We are on a 457 visa which gets cancelled when the job ends. No luck with getting sponsorship from anyone so far so looks like we have to leave the country. My advice would be to fly to New Zealand apply online for working holiday visa then hopefully you can get sponsered at a later date. My husband is extremely qualified and is still having problems. Thanks Australia!!!!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> We have been in Sydney three and a half years, had two kids here and now my husband has been made redundant. We are on a 457 visa which gets cancelled when the job ends. No luck with getting sponsorship from anyone so far so looks like we have to leave the country. My advice would be to fly to New Zealand apply online for working holiday visa then hopefully you can get sponsered at a later date. My husband is extremely qualified and is still having problems. Thanks Australia!!!!


sending you some luck hope you find sponsorship soon  
Niamh


----------



## Byo (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Niamh. My daughter shares a name with you. But spelt Nieve, hubby is Irish so prefers your version.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Byo said:


> Thanks Niamh. My daughter shares a name with you. But spelt Nieve, hubby is Irish so prefers your version.


Ah you have good taste so  yea mine spelt the Irish way but Nieve is probably easier for people to figure out pronunciation of the name. 

have you considered moving to another part of Australia to find sponsorship yet.just thinking out loud


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

aderynlavinia2 said:


> Please can anyone give us advice?
> 
> My partner and I are living in Australia on ETA visas which expire in just under 3 months. We really want to stay on in australia and work but immigration have told us we need to apply for a working holiday visa while we are out of the country. We don't have the funds to exit the country, apply and then return to look for jobs. We have just graduated from university in the UK and both have good CVs. Immigration suggested that we should look for sponsorship with a company. Can anyone suggest how we should start looking or any companies that are pro-sponsorship? We are staying in Mosman, NSW. Please this is very urgent as we need to start work asap.
> 
> Many thanks.


I realise you posted this a while ago - how did you manage with your search for an Australian sponsor? Did you find a way to stay in Australia?

I thought it might be helpful to others for me to respond to this post in case they are in the same situation.

There is a new website called "Removed by moderator" which is specifically for assisting people like yourselves to find job sponsorship in Australia. It is worth checking out, and also includes some jobs that are currently available that offer job sponsorship in Australia. 

If you are already in Australia, you are in a better position than most because you can physically attend interviews and visit companies in person.

Another website: [Link removed by moderator to a competing forum] is really good for assessing whether your resume is currently competitive in the Australian job market so you can work on making more of an impact with your applications. They have loads of free resources to help you to find jobs in Australia also.

Hope that helps someone out there!

Cheers,

Nomad Nads


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Nomad Nads, 

Is that your own website? If not how has it helped you?

To be honest it doesn't seem to offer as much as we have on here which is why I'm asking those questions. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

Exactly Karen,

I didnot see any advantage of going through the site. 



kaz101 said:


> Hi Nomad Nads,
> 
> Is that your own website? If not how has it helped you?
> 
> ...


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Nomad Nads,
> 
> Is that your own website? If not how has it helped you?
> 
> ...


Hi Karen,

Yes, I am affiliated with these websites. I personally coach and guide individuals to find sponsored employment in Australia.

Happy to answer any further questions.

Cheers,

Nomad Nads


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

nomadnads said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Yes, I am affiliated with these websites. I personally coach and guide individuals to find sponsored employment in Australia.
> 
> ...


To advertise you must be a premium member and you can only advertise in certain places - please check the forum rules. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> To advertise you must be a premium member and you can only advertise in certain places - please check the forum rules.
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


Thanks for letting me know and sorry if I have caused any problems - still learning the rules.

I'll check out the premium membership.

Happy New Year!

Nomad Nads


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

*hi*



nomadnads said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> Yes, I am affiliated with these websites. I personally coach and guide individuals to find sponsored employment in Australia.
> 
> ...



Hi Nomad,

your refer website has been Removed by moderator so plz could you send it to me via mail or massage to check it.

THANKS

SOKRA


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

sokraelemskra said:


> Hi Nomad,
> 
> your refer website has been Removed by moderator so plz could you send it to me via mail or massage to check it.
> 
> ...


You won't be able to use the private messaging system until you have posted 5 posts - so you won't be able to receive or send private messages until then. 

As I mentioned before I did look at the website but I thought there was more info on here than on that website and that's not just being biased either. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## asifsky (Jul 23, 2011)

nomadnads said:


> I realise you posted this a while ago - how did you manage with your search for an Australian sponsor? Did you find a way to stay in Australia?
> 
> I thought it might be helpful to others for me to respond to this post in case they are in the same situation.
> 
> ...


ren[/QUOTE]

Reply:

Hi, could u pls assist me to find the right source of sponsorship, how do i find the companies offering sponsorshop? or any relevant source where should i go.


----------



## malik xain (Apr 17, 2013)

hi im Malik Zain, living in adelaide for over an year, im here on a student visa which will expire next year in May, to be honest i dont want to study any more, im just looking for a sponsorship so that i can stay here and work, i dont wanna study anymore, plz help me out in this things, cheers


----------

